# Tex-Shooter Article in Backwoodsman Magazine



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I was pleased to see an article by our own Tex-Shooter in the most recent issue of Backwoodsman Magazine. It's about making and shooting flatband/over-the-top slingshots and is a pretty good piece. I think someone who knew nothing about slingshots could probably read this article and come out a decent shooter after some practice. While I have a different shooting style than Tex-Shooter I still think it's pretty good of him to share what he knows with everyone out there and had I happened upon this article first (I'm completely self-taught, so no offense to anyone) I'd probably have went with his style as he makes some pretty valid points in its defense.

There's also another article in the mag on slingshots so it's definately worth buying. I had one published years ago myself on this same topic.

Thanks Mr. Bill for teaching/sharing what you know; there is a lot of interest out there and I feel people are hungering for something more meaningful than facebook and ipods.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sounds great, congratulations to those involved.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't get that magazine over here, do you think you could scan the article and email it to me? I'd *love *to read it!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

How about scanning it, then putting it in photobucket, so we all can view.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> How about scanning it, then putting it in photobucket, so we all can view.


Excellent idea! I believe American laws have a loop-hole which allows copyright-infringement for educational material, you could argue that it's an educational article...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't have a working scanner at home. If this hasn't been done I'll do it when I go back to work in three weeks. When I get some time I'll put mine up if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

it was indeed a great article.. this issue had 2 articles on slingshots.. i had my older son read Tex's too.. he really liked all of the info. and i have a feeling he is well on his way to becoming a slingshot nut..









way to go Tex.. i look forward to more articles...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is illegal to publish a copyrighted article. A copy for individual use is not. The Magazine is available in England and Europe. Pete Hogan has already gotten one. Just click on what you want (Sept/Oct.) is in the in the back issues. Where it says shipping free in the US you will see an arrow. Click on it to find out the extra postage. It is a fine magazine. I have written several articles on several subjects for several publications. -- Tex
http://www.backwoodsmanmag.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BM&Category_Code=OS


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd have loved to read it and would gladly pay, but every time I've given my address to a publication's subscription department I've gotten years of junkmail, so I'll content myself with your forums posts.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

do any retail stores carry it? Barnes and noble or Borders? i'd like to check it out.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It is illegal to publish a copyrighted article. A copy for individual use is not. The Magazine is available in England and Europe. Pete Hogan has already gotten one. Just click on what you want (Sept/Oct.) is in the in the back issues. Where it says shipping free in the US you will see an arrow. Click on it to find out the extra postage. It is a fine magazine. I have written several articles on several subjects for several publications. -- Tex
> http://www.backwoods...ategory_Code=OS


Hi yes i got my copey of the Backwoods man about 10 day after i set for it ,its a grate littel magazine full of interesting true life articles.
I dont know of a magazine here in the UK that covers seemlier topics does any one know of similar magazine here in the UK ...Pete


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tony at BushcraftUK forum used to produce a decent quarterly mag. Maybe he still does.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Tony at BushcraftUK forum used to produce a decent quarterly mag. Maybe he still does.


DO you have a web site/ or link?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You'd think they would grow a brain and publish an e-magazine...they want your e-payment this convenient, too bad the product isn't? I like this mag too but it makes no sense not to offer an online version in this day and age.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of people that read the Backwoodsman don't even have a computer. Charlie and Lynn, the Backwoodsman owners and publishers are real down to Earth people. I think that they have targeted a certain group of readers on purpose and don't care about getting too big. It has been published for a long time and is still a down to earth publication. I read it cover to cover every issue. It is the only Magazine that I read cover to cover and is a Texas publication. By the way they are Texans also. And don't live too far from me. Texas is 790 miles long and 660 miles wide at its most distant points and has 268820 square miles and is the second largest state of the USA. -- Tex


----------



## reardonmetal (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new here, and this is my first post, but I figured it fit here better than the "introduction" forum.

Your article is what brought me here.

My son and I were going on a long drive, and I popped into a store to pick him up some reading material. I saw Backwoods magazine, and bought it. I've never seen/heard of the publication before.
Your article was his favorite. We've made a few slingshots, but never a flat-bander, so I googled, and here we are.

Thanks for the article.

Jim



Tex-Shooter said:


> Most of people that read the Backwoodsman don't even have a computer. Charlie and Lynn, the Backwoodsman owners and publishers are real down to Earth people. I think that they have targeted a certain group of readers on purpose and don't care about getting too big. It has been published for a long time and is still a down to earth publication. I read it cover to cover every issue. It is the only Magazine that I read cover to cover and is a Texas publication. By the way they are Texans also. And don't live too far from me. Texas is 790 miles long and 660 miles wide at its most distant points and has 268820 square miles and is the second largest state of the USA. -- Tex


----------

